# Looking for a Singapore Detailer



## C6NVS (May 14, 2011)

Hi all,

Recently moved from UK to Singapore, and I'm looking for a trustworthy detailer over here. One of the sort that is as OCD as I am, when it comes to the finished product.

Any and all recommendations pls, as I have nowhere to even start.

Thanks


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

C6NVS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Recently moved from UK to Singapore, and I'm looking for a trustworthy detailer over here. One of the sort that is as OCD as I am, when it comes to the finished product.
> 
> ...


I would take up Alfred's offer without any hesitation


----------



## 2cool (Jul 25, 2015)

Try this one in Melaka, 2 hours from Sing'r...


----------

